# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Лиды. Лендинги. Дополнительный доход. Европа, СНГ.

## forexleads22

Лиды с Лендингов по дополнительному доходу в Интернете.
Количество ограничено, уточняйте у оператора.

Актуальность: 2022 г.
ГЕО: Европа, СНГ
Цена:
Лендинги дополнительный доход 2022 г.
Европа - 5 $
Русскоязычная Европа - 4 $
СНГ - 2 $

Гарантируем актуальность номеров 90%.
Замена в течении дня: Недозвон ( с местных номеров 5 раз), возраст, неверный номер.
Продажа в одни руки.

Пробники: Продажа  100 контактов - 250$.
Минимальный заказ 500 контактов выдача в тот же день.

Услуги Гаранта пополам.

Telegram @forexleads22

----------


## forexleads22

Telegram @forexleads23
Ошибка в телеграме, невозможно отредактировать.

----------


## olegarnaut1

*НАША КОМАНДА ПРЕДЛАГАЕТ ВАМ ПРИОБРЕСТИ 

СВЕЖИЕ БАЗЫ ДАННЫХ ФОРЕКС*

- Под привлечение 
- Чардж 
- Депозиторы 
- Выгрузки с срм 
- Крипта

*ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК*

- Широкий  спектр ГЕО
- Интеграция с вашей СРМ 
- Робота по CPL с возможностью перехода на CPA 

*У Вас есть возможность увеличить свой средний чек с качественными Лидами*

- Обеспечим любые объемы не потеряв качества!
- Для постоянных клиентов приятные скидки!
- Индивидуальный подxoд ⲕ кaждомy ⲕлиенту. 
- Πолнaя Конфедициальноcть сделок 
- Так же соберём базу под ваши критерии и нужды

#базы #лиды #лидогенерация #рекавери #чарджбек #форекс #крипта

*Еcли вы ищите профессионалов cвоего дeлa, вы по адpeсу

Теллеграмм - @good_leads*

----------

